# Mating Goldfish



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

my hopefully breeding goldfish! the little fella's giving it a good go anyway!


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

and here they are


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

sorry that took a while! the image was huge, i had 2 cut it down!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

how did you manage that. make a thread in the breeding section about how to breed goldfish. that's something i would be interested in knowing.

Joe


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

i havn't got a clue on how to breed them, i bought a new tank for a piranha im getting this weekend and i put a goldfish in it to help quicken the process, he seemed lonely so i took the 3yr old+ from my tropical tank downstairs and shoved her in there and they've been happily shagging since!! all i could tell u is that the smaller one is a tri-fin (the male) and the bigger one is a female thats about 3-1/2 years old. WIERD INNIT. I'll just have to sit back and wait to see if there is any development!


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

thats right now sniff her


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

how big are they? i have a female goldfish that is almost 8 inches.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

how do u tell which ones male and female?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I have a funny feeling that it's not going to happen....


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

females are more round. the males will have white spots (like ich) on the fins and gills during mating season.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

TIte!!! i only have convicts which gets along i with my rhom for now!!! thehhehehehhe


----------

